# how do I change email address?



## Adrian_K (2 Jul 2015)

hi,
I've looked through every option of the profile pages and can find all sorts of alert options but nowhere to set my email.
thanks
Adrian


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2015)

Contact Details.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2015)

Adrian,

From you username at the top, select Personal Details first (1st entry on the left of the drop down menu). 
Then on the left hand side as @classic33 states, select Contact Details.
Your email address is the first entry.

Yell if you need more assistance.
SNSSO


----------



## Adrian_K (3 Jul 2015)

duh!! why the hell couldn't I see that yesterday?

thanks


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> duh!! why the hell couldn't I see that yesterday?
> 
> thanks


you were too busy looking for it, that's why!


----------

